# Aramaic: God’s Grace



## Talua

Does anyone know the translation of God’s  Grace in Aramaic?


----------



## Torontal

Let's wait until an actual Aramaic speaker confirms it, but my guess based on this Aramaic translation of Luke 2:40 :

Luk 2 

ܘܛܝܒܘܬܐ ܕܐܠܗܐ
_Taybutheh d’Alaha {The Grace of God}_


----------



## Talua

Thank you for responding so fast.I want to make sure the correct translation in Aramaic cause once this COVID is over I want to get a tattoo in my forearm.


----------



## fdb

ܘܛܝܒܘܬܐ ܕܐܠܗܐ is "and the grace of god". If you don't want the "and" you need to omit the first letter (ܘ).


----------



## Talua

Thank you,and if I just want Grace of god without the (and the)


----------



## fdb

"Grace" and "the grace" are the same.


----------



## Talua

So what version do I tell the tattoo artist to use I want to put it in my forearm thanks


----------



## JAN SHAR

By the way, ܛܝܒܘܬܐ ܕܐܠܗܐ actually means goodness of God.
Another way of saying it is ܛܝܒܘܬ ܐܠܗܐ, which has the first word in the construct and therefore drops ܕ.


----------

